

AppHarbor (YC W11) adds support for Mercurial - troethom
http://blog.appharbour.com/2011/03/07/better-support-for-mercurial-on-appharbor

======
daniel_levine
Nice, glad to see it. When's native SVN support coming, and Perforce?

[Ed: I'm not poking fun, I actually think for a .NET platform those make
sense]

~~~
solutionyogi
I don't think it makes sense to spend time on SVN support.

Any .NET shop who is stuck on SVN is NOT going to outsource their
deployment/hosting to AppHarbor. It's better to serve the people on the
cutting edge first.

~~~
kenjackson
Wrong. The reason why Git/Mercurial users are more likely to use AppHarbor is
that AppHarbor is probably more likely used by open source projects.
Enterprises, where SVN is actually the preferable system, are less likely to
host on AppHarbor (or EC2 or Azure).

The issue isn't cutting edge of the source code control system (which frankly
makes no sense if you actually understand Git and SVN), but business model.

------
barrydahlberg
Pondering when I'm going to be able to start pushing production sites to
AppHarbor. Does anyone have any experience to share in terms of robustness,
scalability, support etc?

------
swaits
Nice. I wish heroku would get on this. :)

~~~
mml
You may find this relevant to your interests:
<http://herocutter.heroku.com/plugins/23>

~~~
swaits
Thanks! If you're in San Diego I'll get you a beer!

------
eddiegroves
Great to see; loving what AppHarbor offers over other .NET based 'cloud'
hosts. Simplicity above all else.

